# Spa Lavish



## 9maltesemom11 (Jan 26, 2009)

Is it ok if Mikey licks his face and swallows some of the lather from Spa Lavish and /or gets it in his eyes?


----------



## aksm45 (Jul 24, 2009)

I also have purchased the facial scrub mine has swalowed when washing her face and some in her eyes but nothing hapened but very little i try not to get in her eyes or mouth.



anna


----------



## mrs10 (Feb 21, 2007)

I use it all the time on lots of dogs with out a problem. I would avoid dogs consuming it if possible because it could cause an upset tummy!


----------



## cleooscar (May 28, 2008)

Mine like to lick their faces when I'm using the facial scrub or during bath but I haven't seen any problems yet. I tried to not mix the Spa Lavish with too much water so it's a bit thicker and gives me better control as to not get too close to the eyes.


----------



## wooflife (Aug 8, 2007)

QUOTE (cleooscar @ Sep 8 2009, 03:32 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=827303


> Mine like to lick their faces when I'm using the facial scrub or during bath but I haven't seen any problems yet. I tried to not mix the Spa Lavish with too much water so it's a bit thicker and gives me better control as to not get too close to the eyes.[/B]



The only side effect I've had from Izzy licking the facial scrub is little blueberry vanilla farts later in the evening - :smrofl:


----------



## LJSquishy (Feb 27, 2008)

As long as they only ingest a tiny bit, it should be fine. It's also tearless, so it shouldn't hurt their eyes too much...although you should of course try to be careful not to get any in their eyes, and rinse out right away if you do.


----------



## Malsam (Sep 28, 2007)

they claim their ingredients are all natural...but the perfume scent makes me doubt so. I try not to let my dogs inject them and flush a lot of water inside their mouth if they do. I just dun force it down though.


----------



## cleooscar (May 28, 2008)

QUOTE (WoofLife @ Sep 8 2009, 04:53 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=827310


> QUOTE (cleooscar @ Sep 8 2009, 03:32 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=827303





> Mine like to lick their faces when I'm using the facial scrub or during bath but I haven't seen any problems yet. I tried to not mix the Spa Lavish with too much water so it's a bit thicker and gives me better control as to not get too close to the eyes.[/B]



The only side effect I've had from Izzy licking the facial scrub is little blueberry vanilla farts later in the evening - :smrofl:
[/B][/QUOTE]

:rofl: 
I'll have to check their farts next time.


----------



## abbie (Jul 7, 2009)

Blueberry Farts OMG :HistericalSmiley: 

I haven't seen any ill effects when mine take a little taste. I try to keep it out of their mouths, but they do manage to get some once in a while.


----------



## 9maltesemom11 (Jan 26, 2009)

QUOTE (WoofLife @ Sep 8 2009, 03:53 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=827310


> QUOTE (cleooscar @ Sep 8 2009, 03:32 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=827303





> Mine like to lick their faces when I'm using the facial scrub or during bath but I haven't seen any problems yet. I tried to not mix the Spa Lavish with too much water so it's a bit thicker and gives me better control as to not get too close to the eyes.[/B]



The only side effect I've had from Izzy licking the facial scrub is little blueberry vanilla farts later in the evening - :smrofl:
[/B][/QUOTE]Oh No!!! :w00t:


----------



## 9maltesemom11 (Jan 26, 2009)

QUOTE (aksm45 @ Sep 8 2009, 02:55 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=827293


> I also have purchased the facial scrub mine has swalowed when washing her face and some in her eyes but nothing hapened but very little i try not to get in her eyes or mouth.
> 
> 
> 
> anna[/B]


Thankyou Anna for your reply.


----------



## 9maltesemom11 (Jan 26, 2009)

QUOTE (LJSquishy @ Sep 8 2009, 04:15 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=827319


> As long as they only ingest a tiny bit, it should be fine. It's also tearless, so it shouldn't hurt their eyes too much...although you should of course try to be careful not to get any in their eyes, and rinse out right away if you do. [/B]


Peston is really cute! Thanks for the info!


----------



## 9maltesemom11 (Jan 26, 2009)

QUOTE (abbie @ Sep 9 2009, 10:28 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=827636


> Blueberry Farts OMG :HistericalSmiley:
> 
> I haven't seen any ill effects when mine take a little taste. I try to keep it out of their mouths, but they do manage to get some once in a while.[/B]


Thanks, I'll try my best to keep it off the menu. :blush:


----------

